# Blame it on the rain!



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Sigh, I was late about 5 minutes due to accident on freeway because the rain yesterday morning. Today I got this from Amazon. So how many late/forfeit will get you deactivated?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Im sorry you got that. They dont tell you the exact number but I have heard 3 is the worry zone. There was a driver here who got deactivated on his fifth. They dont make it clear what the expectation is 3 in a year? 3 ever? Etc.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you for info. How the hell can I know I will be late to forfeit at least 45 minutes before block starts. Makes no sense from the email lol.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Next time just use the "I arrived at the location but the GPS is not working" option before you arrive if you're going to be just a few minutes late.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Next time just use the "I arrived at the location but the GPS is not working" option before you arrive if you're going to be just a few minutes late.


Great tip. Thanks you.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> Next time just use the "I arrived at the location but the GPS is not working" option before you arrive if you're going to be just a few minutes late.


I wonder if they can track that somehow, but I imagine it SHOULD work.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I wonder if they can track that somehow, but I imagine it SHOULD work.


 I show up to the warehouse late by a few minutes more often than not. I use the feature A LOT and I haven't heard a peep from Amazon yet.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Nubiwon said:


> Thank you for info. How the hell can I know I will be late to forfeit at least 45 minutes before block starts. Makes no sense from the email lol.


Yeah, thats a great tip by miauber. They make that rule to stop people from hoarding blocks. People used to grab blocks that they had no intention of showing up to. Took away a drivers ability to make money and the left over packages were passed on to make loads unreasonably big. People missing blocks is much less common now.

It used to be you had to forfeit 60 minutes before. They lowered it to 45 minutes.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm waiting on my breakfast burrito. These suckers are going to make me late.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Here in Detroit - Amazon's GPS for the warehouse is the entrance to the Ford Motor Company Parts warehouse that shares the same property - problem is, the gate it GPS's to is 0.5 miles away so sitting directly in front of the warehouse's gates, it still wants you to drive a half mile away and doesn't pop up the I'VE ARRIVED button, forcing you to hit the "?" every time.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

I live 12 minutes from UWA2 (Prime North Seattle).

As long as I select I ARRIVED AT LOCATION BUT... any time from xx:45 - xx:05 before my block, I have had no issues or repercussions over last 5 months with Flex. This helpful when I am finishing other jobs or pick up a last minute block.

As a matter of fact, 50% of the time I am on the way to distro I will get rerouted to make a Hotwheels delivery or sometimes a pet store delivery, all centrally located near my home. I'll average 5-15 miles driving per 2-hr block, unless I am assigned a two-hour delivery (10-30 miles).

Conveniently as well, I use my iPhone most of the time (speed) even though (read: because) it is known the the GPS is not functioning properly with the new Flex app. I onboarded and used Android for first 3 months but have a Boost cheap Samsung Avail but it often loses cellular signal in the hills of Seattle.

In other words, I live, breathe, and will die for IATLBGPSINW to get the job done.


----------

